# advice on new compressor



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, I need to buy an air compressor 13 scfm or more,electric motor preferrably on wheels.Do they make them that size on wheels? My main question is a good quality compressor for air tools,sandblasting etc. One I can use that will hold up. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ZBigKahuna (Aug 22, 2012)

How big of a tank are you looking for? This unit is wheeled electric that puts out 15 CFM @ 90 P.S.I. but it only has a 9 gallon tank. If your looking for something with a larger tank its gonna be hard to find one with 13 CFM on wheels.


----------



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

How much is that unit? I havent seen anything around of that configuration. I would prefer it with wheels,but that one you mention is the only one Ive heard of. I saw an Industrial air stationary vertical tank I like alot, about 1200 plus hose,separator,oil etc. Thanks


----------



## ZBigKahuna (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh sorry i meant to put a link to it. Here it is, Rolair 4230K28CS Heavy Duty 3 HP Wheeled Compressor - Toolnut.com.
Like i said, it only has a 9 gallon tank, but im assuming that the pump is powerful enough to pump at the same rate you are using the air, or faster. CFM @ 100 P.S.I. is 14.9.


----------



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I looked at Rolair website.Thanks for the link.I have been looking around and considering the possibility of buying a combo unit-compressor and generator.If not a combo,see if I can get a good deal on a package purchase.Mi-T-M make combos,as does Speedaire and Goodall.Do you know anything about these brands? Thanks.


----------

